# considering egg donation but need lots of advice



## debsy (Oct 2, 2007)

hiya,im 32,bmi of 31,going through icsi in march 2008,am thinking of options and ways of cutting the cost of treatment and helping someones else become a mum too,what is the difference between egg donation and egg sharewith egg donation do u get help with the cost of treatment and do u still need all the tests etc before hand?ive nto thought about it in enouhg depth yet i dont want to add anymore stress to the treatment either,we can only offord one cycle of icsi so wont need any possible eggs left over so was going to donate them for reserch but if we can get some help with the cost  of our treaatment it would be great but ive also read a post saying that the eprson used egg share and she didnt get bfp but other lady did and she is soo gutted,if i donated my eggs id never know and if donated to reserch then it would help advances in treatments-bit stuck and not sure about it all ,any advice much apriciated,also dont want our treatment to be put on hold-we have waited long enough for our date to come through and dont want a delay in time,they havnt done many tests on me as ive got 10 yr old from past realationship,ive had pelvic scan-showed signs of ovulation as was on day 15,fsh-5.6,normal smears ans swab,they havntt done any further checks to overies as aparently the pelvic scan would have revealled enlarged overies or overies would have stood out if there was a problem so they have said enough tests are done on me as they know our problems are severe male factor,dh is booked for back up biopsy on ec in case they cant get enough sperm during sa if he needs it it puts the cost up even further adding to more financial worries,any advice much apriciatedxxdeb


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Debsy

With egg share you share your eggs with a recipient for a reduced price

it does vary from clinic to clinic what the cost will be so it may be worthwhile ringing the clinics your interested in and asking if they can send an information pack on egg share

There are certain blood tests that you will need before proceeding with the eggshare scheme should you wish to go ahead eg cystic fibroisis, regardless of whether you egg share or not youwill need hep b&c, Hiv, fsh lh 

Take a look at the sticky topics at the top of the board the Egg share basics one will probably be helpful to you 

Normally with egg share you donate half of your eggs to the recipient and keep half for your self
If you produce a high amount you may share with more than one recipient

 in whatever you decide and lots of     for you and your dh

Emxx


----------



## vikki75 (Nov 14, 2007)

hi there the best thing i can say to do is look at some clinics that offer it, an go to an opening evening on it . i did an i`m even more surer then wat i started off as. good luck with wat you decide x vikki75


----------

